# tanaka hedge trimmer



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

hello, fixing it for a friend.....I can't find a model number on it.....the only number is a sticker on the motor.....D099900.....cant find anything about this unit.....the fuel cap is broken and i'm wondering which is the replacement......can someone tell me if it is supposed to be vented or not?.....it only has 1 fuel line to the carb......thank's for any help


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

Also...the carb is marked walbro Wy....is this the same as k-10?.....looking to buy a rebuild kit


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ignantmike said:


> Also...the carb is marked walbro Wy....is this the same as k-10?.....looking to buy a rebuild kit


Along with the Wy there should be some numbers which will be the model number for the carb, then got to the Walbro site to find the proper kit. They have a lot of good info on their carbs. Have a good one. Geo

www.walbro.com


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Post a picture of the unit, I can probably identify it. I have no way to run a S/N without contacting Tanaka - get me a pic first please.
Number of fuel lines to carb. is irrelevant - where the lines go from the tank is.
A vented cap, when you look at the underside will have a hole in the center which is for the vent. 
Externally vented tanks have a separate line going to a vent assembly sitting in a rubber grommet (on Tanaka's). Most brands don't have this boot or grommet the vent nestles in, only Tanaka. 
Example of what their external vent grommet looks like:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/genuine-Tan...044022?hash=item567c7229b6:g:4roAAOxyfS1R4w0P

What geogrubb says is right.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

The only other numbers and letters I see are 9a and d4


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I think he meant to post a picture of the Hedge Trimmer, not just the carburetor.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

heres a pic


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll get back to you. That's probably on the order of 20 yrs. old, they haven't used orange handles in a long time.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I was a Tanaka dealer back in the early 80's. That picture kind of looks like a THT-200 to me.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

I think you are right I took the carb apart all parts looked good changed the fuel filter as I pull on the trimmer it will not suck up the gas from the tank is it safe to say the car b needs rebuilding? Because the cap is destroyed I put a piece of plastic over the fuel tank opening


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ignantmike said:


> I think you are right I took the carb apart all parts looked good changed the fuel filter as I pull on the trimmer it will not suck up the gas from the tank is it safe to say the car b needs rebuilding? Because the cap is destroyed I put a piece of plastic over the fuel tank opening


Try cranking it without the plastic on the fuel cap, the tank has to breath. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

geogrubb said:


> Try cranking it without the plastic on the fuel cap, the tank has to breath. Have a good one. Geo


tried this also.....it will not suck it up......?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ignantmike said:


> tried this also.....it will not suck it up......?


Does the engine have compression? Make sure the fuel pump pulse port on the insulator where the carburetor mounts is open to operate the pump on the carburetor. A large air leak to the crankcase will also prevent the carburetor from pumping fuel.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks I will check the port tonight


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with 30yr, that's a THT-200. The 162 had a 3 screw recoil and different air cleaner set up. The fuel cap you need is indeed vented, part number 6691716, and we still stock one as it's common.

I've attached the IPL for it.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

30yearTech said:


> Does the engine have compression? Make sure the fuel pump pulse port on the insulator where the carburetor mounts is open to operate the pump on the carburetor. A large air leak to the crankcase will also prevent the carburetor from pumping
> Check the port it's open.... still not sucking up fuel


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Port is open, does it have compression, did you check the crankcase seals?
Is fuel line in good condition and fuel filter clear?


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

30yearTech said:


> Port is open, does it have compression, did you check the crankcase seals?
> Is fuel line in good condition and fuel filter clear?


it does have compression.....what?...not sure as I don't have a tester.....fuel line and filter are new.....crankcase seal was not checked.......it does start and run a few seconds with a shot of starter fluid.....thank's for the help so far guy's........I appreciate it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it will fire with a prime, then most likely the issue lies within the carburetor. Make sure metering diaphragm is pliable, fuel inlet screen is clean and inlet metering needle is opening and fuel will flow into metering chamber.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

30yearTech said:


> If it will fire with a prime, then most likely the issue lies within the carburetor. Make sure metering diaphragm is pliable, fuel inlet screen is clean and inlet metering needle is opening and fuel will flow into metering chamber.


Metering diaphragm is pretty stiff... will this also prevent fuel from going from the tank up the line into the carb?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ignantmike said:


> Metering diaphragm is pretty stiff... will this also prevent fuel from going from the tank up the line into the carb?


Yes, metering diaphragm is what operates the inlet lever to lift up the needle and let fuel flow into the metering chamber. If the valve doesn't open, then fuel can't be drawn into the carburetor.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

30yearTech said:


> Yes, metering diaphragm is what operates the inlet lever to lift up the needle and let fuel flow into the metering chamber. If the valve doesn't open, then fuel can't be drawn into the carburetor.


thank's for the help......as you can see i'm still learning small engine repair....:thumbsup:


----------

